# Salary in abu dhabi



## Tylerv

Is 210,000 a good enough salary for the year to live on baring in mind I need to transfer 7,200 per month leaving just over 10,000 to pay rent and live per month?!


----------



## newguyintown

Tylerv said:


> Is 210,000 a good enough salary for the year to live on baring in mind I need to transfer 7,200 per month leaving just over 10,000 to pay rent and live per month?!


If you like going out and partying almost every night, it's going be very difficult. It will be a tight situation any which way though. You may have to watch your lifestyle!


----------



## Tylerv

I'm not an every night gal but once a week or twice would be nice. Silly question but can u have tv in your room if u flat share?


----------



## newguyintown

Umm.. Do you mean if you take up a furnished place you'd want the TV to be in your bedroom and not the living room? If yes, I guess that will depend on the person whom you share the flat with  

If you just wanted to ask if you can have a separate TV for yourself, of course you can, I don't see any reason why you can not, but then keep in mind that you will end up spending on the set-top box and the subscription on your own.


----------



## Fossildog

Tylerv said:


> Is 210,000 a good enough salary for the year to live on baring in mind I need to transfer 7,200 per month leaving just over 10,000 to pay rent and live per month?!


10k would be tight I think. Probably 4-5k per month for a reasonable room, food maybe 2k a month if eating in most nights. I would say it was survivable but certainly not a very comfortable existence.

Good quality rooms to rent are hard to find here and certainly most shares are not up to 'Western' standards. The cheaper end of the scale expect old, smelly places with cockroaches. The newer places are nicer but could be 6-7k a month. 

Probably bes tto go back and see if you can renegotiate a higher wage?


----------



## Tylerv

Does that apply to Dubai as well as I may ne heading there instead?


----------



## Fossildog

Tylerv said:


> Does that apply to Dubai as well as I may ne heading there instead?


Dubai is cheaper and a far nicer place to live than AD in my opinion. However, you may find more pressure there to live a certain type of lifestyle. Going out here is certainly not cheap, however it can be done on a budget (you see hordes of teachers drinking out on ladies nights for instance when drinks are free for ladies). So I think you could survive but make sure you factor everything into your calculations such as food, clothes, entertainment and transport and be prepared not to be able to save any money at all.


----------



## Tylerv

Great thanks

Although I live in London so it's pricey here too.


----------



## p830335

Is 210k the last take home, or do you have other allowances on top?


----------



## Tylerv

I haven't discussed other allowances as yet - what's the standard benefit package ?


----------



## Geke

Tylerv said:


> I haven't discussed other allowances as yet - what's the standard benefit package ?


Well you should have medical cover as standard, if you are going to Dubai 50 to 70K for accomodation, utilities are quite expensive there so you should look to get something for water and electricity and you should try and negotiate a flight home each year. These are the minimum things you should look for.


----------

